# Belly-Boot & Echolot - Montage & Tipps



## Favory (29. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

letztes Jahr habe ich mir ein BellyBoot gekauft (Decathlon). Ich bin, ehrlich gesagt, bis dato auch echt zufrieden. Der Preis hatte mich eigentlich das Gegenteil erwarten lassen.

Nun möchte ich in diesem Jahr auch mit Echolot los & habe mir auch schon Infos zur Befestigung von Gerät und Geber angesehen (Railblaza).
Diese werden ja direkt auf das PVC geklebt - Problem - mein Belly ist mit einer „Textil“ Schicht verkleidet.

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man das Ganze dort montieren könnte ?

Link zum Boot


			https://www.decathlon.de/p/belly-boot-fltb-5/_/R-p-303249?mc=8596827&c=KHAKI


----------



## someuniqname (29. März 2020)

hallo,

ich hatte das bisher mit dem Scott system, den belly boat adapter und einfachen Gepäckriemen (https://www.amazon.de/dp/B017RLY0HS/ref=pe_386171_38075861_TE_item) erledigt. so ähnlich wie hier zu sehen https://www.angeln-shop.de/scotty-belly-boat-echolothalter.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Favory (29. März 2020)

someuniqname schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich hatte das bisher mit dem Scott system, den belly boat adapter und einfachen Gepäckriemen (https://www.amazon.de/dp/B017RLY0HS/ref=pe_386171_38075861_TE_item) erledigt. so ähnlich wie hier zu sehen https://www.angeln-shop.de/scotty-belly-boat-echolothalter.html
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Verstehe ich richtig, dass oben eine Platze für das Gerät montiert wird und mit dem gleichen Strap auf der Unterseite des Schwimmkörpers der Geber ?
Klingt natürlich relativ easy. Kommt es dort aber nicht zu Behinderungen des Echolots durch die Flossenbewegung ?

Auch beim Aufbau wäre mir ein „Arm“ welchen ich zB hochklappend kann, ganz recht, damit der Geber nicht zB im Gras oder Sand steht.


----------



## someuniqname (29. März 2020)

servus,

also ich habe auf einer bb seite folgendes

scotty nummern von https://www.12bb.eu/de/category/scotty/ 

oben:
12bb-SCT-266 (belly boat base plate zum befestigen mit den gepaeckriemen)
12bb-SCT-241 (standard mount)
12bb-SCT-269 (mount fuer echolot)
(dann echolot oben drauf)




am gleichen gepaeckriemen aber seitlich. Der Mount ist horizontal und der Arm ist entweder hochgeklappt oder geht runter ins Wasser (ist also nicht unten drunter montiert)

12bb-SCT-241 (standard mount)
12bb-SCT-140 (arm fuer transducer)
unten transducer dran

Ich komme nicht an den Arm/Transducer mit den Flossen. Nie passiert, Nie probiert und wuerde es auch also unwahrscheinlich betrachten im Normalbetrieb, da der Arm aussen sitzt und auch nicht sehr tief ins Wasser geht.


----------

